# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Les vieux sont trs fort au Basket

## kOrt3x

Kyrie Irving et Kevin Love se dguisent en vieux et jouent au Basket avec des jeunes.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJEXTILuTF4"]Kyrie Irving dguis en vieil homme lorsun match de basket - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DnKOc6FISU"]Pepsi MAX & Kyrie Irving Present: "Uncle Drew" - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## TweeKs

C'est toujours aussi bon de revoir a  ::mrgreen:: 

[EDIT]
Y'avais une autre vido o ils taients deux ausssi il me semble, non ?
[/EDIT]

----------


## Miistik

Je connaissais dj mais je me lasse pas du alley-oop tellement serein  ::ccool::

----------

